# Are you depressed about the FIFA world cup being over?



## rockstar99 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am, life sucks now...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 12, 2010)

It does give me one less thing to look forward to and talk to my friends to.... so it does suck.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

Not really. I will kinda miss everyone talking about it though.


----------



## Raika (Jul 12, 2010)

No. I am happy that it is over. Now no more octopus bird peacock elephant whatnot everywhere.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 12, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> No. I am happy that it is over. Now no more octopus bird peacock elephant whatnot everywhere.


This, totally.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm a bit glad it's over, I can pick up my normal life again now.
But when we lost, and the thought that it was over came up, I felt kinda sad. What a world championship it was.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2010)

The season starts in around a month so I'm fine. Not exactly fine because we need a new manager.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 12, 2010)

No? I was never interested in the WOrld cup anyway


----------



## Langin (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes.... I am


----------



## Satangel (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, I am very sad about the end of the World Cup.
Glad Spain won though, and like emigre said, the season will start again soon!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

Look on the plus side.

NO MORE VUVUZELA

Well, I didn't really care. Football has never been an important sport for me. I don't watch many sports really outside of the occasional baseball game and the Olympics when they're on. Only time I watched it was in school because it was the last few days of school and we had nothing to do.

So whatever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2010)

Depressed.
Hell no!

The World Cup was great but I'm not a diehard fan of soccer.
This is the first time I watched the World Cup.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope.

I don't even like football greatly.

My friend likes it and I am willing to talk to her about it occasionally.


----------



## nutella (Jul 12, 2010)

im actually happy. it saves me from standing awkwardly in conversations about something i have no idea about. sorry soccer / football fans, but i couldnt care less for the world cup.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 12, 2010)

Voted: *No!! *

Not really interested in Football, I'm actually glad it's all over (for now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Really hate it how normal TV shows are 'shifted' to other channels or delayed to make way for the matches - why the HELL are there Sport channels if not to show SPORTS ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Last time I looked Football was a sport !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why couldn't they stick the Matches on the other channels instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- If you're interested in the match - Go TO THE OTHER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHANNEL & let us normal viewers watch what we want @ the time we want to watch it

[OK - My rant is over........ for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Voted: *No!! *
> 
> Not really interested in Football, I'm actually glad it's all over (for now)
> 
> ...


But if you watch television OTA (over the air), there are no dedicated sport channels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then again, you can watch all the matches online.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate watching soccer so, no I'm glad it's over.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 12, 2010)

I get all sad when i listen to the anthem Wavin Flag now , it used to make me happy before


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 12, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Voted: *No!! *
> 
> Not really interested in Football, I'm actually glad it's all over (for now)
> 
> ...




Sports channels cost a large monthly fee, especially sky sports. We pay tv licence to bbc for them to provide major sports events like the olympics and the world cup. I don't know about you but I certainly think watching a world cup final is better than Eastenders! Football on bbc and Itv allow everyone to see the world cup and not just people who can afford expensive overpriced sports channels. I pay over £20 a month just to see my club team play twice a month on tv.

I'm not sad it's over now I'm looking forward to the club games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 watching every match for a month can become tiring, even as a big football fan.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 12, 2010)

A little bit... I like it when I get to watch a football-match per day or every two days. 

So I most definitely miss the finals but the group-phase is a little too much for more then a month, since it`s very time consuming....

But it`s not too long till the national and champions league begin so


----------



## hankchill (Jul 12, 2010)

Am I upset?

No.

I couldn't stand the fscking vuvuzela. The entire game. Every game. Made it unwatchable for me. I didn't watch a whole match this year because of that god-awful sound.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 12, 2010)

yeh sorta, is basically how i felt when the olympics were over cuz thats all i was watching


----------



## dice (Jul 12, 2010)

Usually it'd be a yes (hell it still is) but I should have enough to keep me occupied for a month until the Prem League begins again. Not forgetting all the mini tournaments to coming up.


----------



## playallday (Jul 13, 2010)

.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 14, 2010)

The 'Libertadores' Cup is going to start soon, and that's somehow the first step towards Brazil 2014. South America is all about football. No time to get depressed.


----------



## Bently (Jul 14, 2010)

No, I don't really find soccer appealing unless someone scores. And those horns piss me off, don't those guys get tired of blowing and hearing them up there in the audience? ._.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I really don't care I still don't know who won


----------

